# Black gills?



## mamemame187 (Jul 2, 2015)

My sister recently got a betta fish. I wasn't with her when he was bought but I don't recall him having black gills. He seems to have developed this and there were also bubbles at the top of his tank. I've searched and found various conclusions, some saying it's ammonia burns and others saying it's nothing to worry about. I just don't want the fish to die so I was wondering, could anyone help me figure out if this is something to worry about or not?


----------



## BetaBoy123 (May 20, 2015)

I noticed the same thing on my Betta, but I have had him for a month and he seems fine. What size is your sisters tank, and when was the last time your sister changed the water?


----------



## mamemame187 (Jul 2, 2015)

BetaBoy123 said:


> I noticed the same thing on my Betta, but I have had him for a month and he seems fine. What size is your sisters tank, and when was the last time your sister changed the water?


My sister and my mom changed the water about an hour ago (I am the reason for this). It's a 2.5 L gallon, or 0.7 US gallons.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Are yu sure its his gills and not his beard:








My white boy has a black beard, his second day home I noticed the black peaking out and freaked until I realized it was his beard (btw he's never flared so I've not gotten to see it other than peeking out o-so slightly from its place tucked under his gills)


----------



## mamemame187 (Jul 2, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Are yu sure its his gills and not his beard:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It could be but I'm not sure.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Can you get an in focus photo?


----------



## Sereya (Jun 15, 2015)

My guy has ammonia burns across his body and fins, including his beard/Gil area from the nasty betta cup he was in when I bought him. His beard has a distinct charred "crispy" black look on the edges with a slight bit of healthy color and texture up higher toward the body. 
Im giving him daily baths in methylene blue which is helping a great deal, he is slowly recovering. 

Along with the baths his water needs to be kept pristine.

I'm sure you know this but have you spoken to them about a larger tank with filtration and a heater?


----------

